# Problems: Which Is It?



## Graffikgal (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you more often run into problems because of the things you DO or because of the things you DON'T do?

I think it's probably 50-50% for me.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it's a bit of both for me too, but more often than not the things I DON'T do I regret a lot more than the things that I do, so I would weigh those more heavily.  The girl I never kissed, the concert I never went to, that time I stayed in when I should've gone out... those are more painful than the stupidest things I've done in my life.


----------



## ScaryFairyPrincess (Feb 8, 2011)

i'm very impulsive so the ratio is about 3:1 of my things i've done and haven't, its so very interesting and every mistake opens new doors and introduces you to new people, hell i doubt i'd be myself if i hadn't done those stupid things that led to me being shunned or expelled and met the people that i know now who have been such a good positive influence on my life


----------

